
The Space Problem of Time Travel - pmontra
https://medium.com/swlh/the-space-problem-of-time-travel-93b873264b98
======
lxmorj
Hand-wavy ‘the machine follows the weighted average of the immediately
adjacent matter, thru time”

~~~
deftnerd
Similarly a hand-wavey "the time portal is sparked through the physical
quantum entanglement of the same particle through different points in time"

------
fortyonehertz
I just finished reading All Our Wrong Todays by Elan Mastai, which deals with
this 'Space Problem' as part of it's plot. There's also the issue of what
happens if the space you end up in is already occupied... ouch.

------
karmakaze
I would expect to find myself in empty space and prepare appropriately. A
civilization that can produce a time machine could with less difficulty
produce a space vessel with faster-than-or-near light speed travel.

------
perl4ever
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Space_Machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Space_Machine)

------
JaimeThompson
This is why the TARDIS from Doctor Who is called Time and Relative Dimensions
In Space.

------
mterrel
All sci-fi movies involving time travel are now ruined. Er..more ruined.
Ruined-er?

~~~
perl4ever
As Douglas Adams pointed out, the hardest part of time travel is correct
grammar.

------
marstall
that's presuming you are traveling backward instantaneously, or very quickly.
if you moved more gradually, like the way we the way we move through space,
presumably you could stay pinned to earth ...

